# Burning Dreamcast ISOs



## Zenith94 (Dec 16, 2008)

Do you think the dreamcast will accept a pirated ISO game burned on a standerd dvd disk?


----------



## tojomajojo (Dec 16, 2008)

i dont think the dreamcast can read dvds


----------



## morcar (Dec 16, 2008)

Nope Dreamcast never ran DVD-R they did run normal size and those 99min CDR though but finding a good deal on those is a tough one.


----------



## Zenith94 (Dec 16, 2008)

Do they have to be 99min? Can I use 700mbs CD-R?


----------



## kobykaan (Dec 16, 2008)

ZenithMarth said:
			
		

> Do they have to be 99min? Can I use 700mbs CD-R?




yes they can use 700mb 80minute disks 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





most Dreamcast stuff I downloaded in the past came as .CDI image format which can be burned with Imgburn or Diskjuggler 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




ALL are CD format none are DVD!


----------



## WildWon (Dec 16, 2008)

Ok, i did this years back, so it's a little foggy, but all DC isos burn to CDs. Also, if you download one that says it needs a boot disk, google a program called bin2boot. It'll change the .bin that requires a boot disk to a self booting dreamcast backup.

Hope that helps


----------



## Zenith94 (Dec 16, 2008)

ok I found some spare CD-Rs in my basement. one last thing, what dreamcast games do you recomend iam going to try soul caliber, and phantasy star. is there a wave racer like game?


----------



## Shabadage (Dec 16, 2008)

ZenithMarth said:
			
		

> ok I found some spare CD-Rs in my basement. one last thing, what dreamcast games do you recomend iam going to try soul caliber, and phantasy star. is there a wave racer like game?



Dead or Alive
Blue Stinger is worth at least checking out.


----------



## kobykaan (Dec 16, 2008)

theres a WIKI  here  on dreamcast games......

Shenmue II is definitely worth a look along with stuff like World Series Baseball 2K2 and Resident Evil 2, 	
Resident Evil 3 Nemesis & Resident Evil Code: Veronica and Jet Set Radio 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




oh and Fur Fighters was a cool game too!

all great games


----------



## Zenith94 (Dec 16, 2008)

ok thanks for the help i think ill try some of those games i here power stone is good also

do i need utopia boot disk? what do i do with it


----------



## Zenith94 (Dec 17, 2008)

Ok I got an error message on my dreamcast saying Please insert a game disc even tho I put in the disc.

Iam using Memorex CD-R Recordable 52x 700MB 800min

The program I am using is DiscJuggler. I selected the .cdi file and used these settings:

Mode: Mode 2
Block: 2352
TOC: CD-DA

Misc:
Add post-gap to 3rd party images
RAW Write


What do you think went wrong?


----------



## Zenith94 (Dec 17, 2008)

Can someone give me the correct settings or help please?


----------



## Zenith94 (Dec 17, 2008)

OK CAN SOMEONE PLEAE HELP U GUYS DONT UNDERSTAND I AM USING DISC JUGGER I AM USING THESE SETTINGS:





I BURNED THE CDI IMAGE TO MY CD-R DISC AND IT COMES UP AS AN AUDIO DISC ON MY DREAMCAST HOW DO I FIX IT SO IT IS A PROPER GAME DISC?
I TRIED UTOPIA BOOT DISK IT COMES UP AS A MUSIC DISC ALSO


----------



## tbgtbg (Dec 17, 2008)

Didn't some late model Dreamcasts have some sort of anti-piracy "fix" done by Sega? Is it possible the system you're using won't run backups at all?

Have you run other backups on this system before?

Have you tried the backups you just burned on another system?


----------



## adgloride (Dec 17, 2008)

Nearly all the backup dreamcast games, were selfboot.  You can also use alcohol 120% to burn the images, but select raw mode.  If using discjuggler, always remember to select NO if it asks you to fix the image.  The only dreamcasts that wouldn't play copies are some of the special edition ones from Japan.


----------



## Zenith94 (Dec 17, 2008)

are you guys retarded do you even know what i am asking?

EVERYTIME I BURN A CDI IMAGE TO MY DISC IT COMES UP AS AN AUDIO DISK ON MY DREAMCAST AND JUST PLAYS A SONG. I WANT THIS TO BE A GAME DISC.

i have a usa dreamcast i dont remember what year i bought it but it says copyright 2000 on the box.


----------



## Banger (Dec 17, 2008)

Yes calling people retarded will get you the help you want.


----------



## Zenith94 (Dec 17, 2008)

i am just fusterated can someone please just stop reading my previous posts and read the most recent one and give me the answer i am looking for!!!!


----------



## theotherfreakygu (Dec 17, 2008)

I have this problem too. As far as I can tell, it has to do with the Dreamcast itself, because I got mine in like 2006 and over half of the games I burn don't work, but some do. Sonic Shuffle worked for example (but don't burn it it sucks) and the NesterDC Disk worked, as well as a SNES emulator I found, and a memory card manager, but everything else I have tried doesn't work. Also, make sure it is the correct region, I tried Puyo Puyo 3 times only to realize later that the DC is region-locked. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Maybe if you got higher quality CD-Rs? I was using some crappy Memorex ones, and TDK would probably be better...
Anyway try a different ISO for now, maybe it will work, maybe it won't.
Sorry, this is all of the help I can provide.

Oh, also avoid double and triple posting. If you fall into the status of a fracking n00b then you will never get the help you want. Patience is the greatest tool here.


----------



## Zenith94 (Dec 17, 2008)

theotherfreakyguy said:
			
		

> I have this problem too. As far as I can tell, it has to do with the Dreamcast itself, because I got mine in like 2006 and over half of the games I burn don't work, but some do. Sonic Shuffle worked for example (but don't burn it it sucks) and the NesterDC Disk worked, as well as a SNES emulator I found, and a memory card manager, but everything else I have tried doesn't work. Also, make sure it is the correct region, I tried Puyo Puyo 3 times only to realize later that the DC is region-locked.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



So there is no way it will work? I may try Sonic Shuffle just to see it work but what ever now iam sad cause i was planning on downloading a bunch of dreamcast games over winter break causei got no friends andi am board


----------



## Wanted (Dec 17, 2008)

MODE: mode 1/dvd
Offset: 0
Block: 2048
TOC: CD-ROM/DVD

Misc: untick all only tick add post-gap

Put the burn speed to minimum too and don't let Diskjuggler "repair" the file if it offers. If it still doesn't work maybe a bad image, bad cd's or your DC's laser doesn't like CD-R's. You can look at how to adjust the laser (google) but never did myself.

If there is only one track in the image it isn't self-boot and you need a boot disk. If there are two tracks track one is the boot disk image and it will automatically run and then start the game.


----------



## theotherfreakygu (Dec 17, 2008)

Sorry, I don't know what to tell ya. You could just try higher quality CD-Rs, they probably have them at Best Buy or RadioShack or something. What type or CD-Rs are you using? 
Ironically, I have actually had more success with the Gamma loader on Wii than I have on Dreamcast. If you've got a Wii, you could try that, or if you have a homebrew-equipped GC, you could try GCOS, but you would need to get the top of it off or get 8cm DVD-Rs...
And well if you have LittleBigPlanet, I'm willing to play that over winter break 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




Sorry I dunno what else to tell you. Maybe you could use your 360 controller on your PC with ePSXe to play PSX isos.
Good Luck


----------



## Zenith94 (Dec 17, 2008)

Wanted said:
			
		

> MODE: mode 1/dvd
> Offset: 0
> Block: 2048
> TOC: CD-ROM/DVD
> ...



thats what i was looking for ill try it with sonic shuffle if it works ill try those settings with soul caliber if soul caliber doesnt work theotherfreakyguy was right but i will give it one last shot.


----------



## Zenith94 (Dec 17, 2008)

theotherfreakyguy said:
			
		

> Sorry, I don't know what to tell ya. You could just try higher quality CD-Rs, they probably have them at Best Buy or RadioShack or something. What type or CD-Rs are you using?
> Ironically, I have actually had more success with the Gamma loader on Wii than I have on Dreamcast. If you've got a Wii, you could try that, or if you have a homebrew-equipped GC, you could try GCOS, but you would need to get the top of it off or get 8cm DVD-Rs...
> And well if you have LittleBigPlanet, I'm willing to play that over winter break
> 
> ...



well i dont really want to run homebrew on my dreamcast, just the full games

i was using memorex cd-r. they are 700mb and can go 52x speed 80min

i dont have playstation


----------



## Zenith94 (Dec 18, 2008)

ok i tried it with the sonic shuffle and it didnt work so i officialy give up....

oh well  i have a paper to write about how china violates human rights


----------



## jesterscourt (Dec 18, 2008)

Ah man, the Dreamcast.  Good times.  Man, I remember Discjuggler images coming out days before the game would be released.  But to answer your question, it reads CD-Rs, not DVD-Rs. At least not without modification.  And you shouldn't need the Utopia boot disc for anything, everything should have been repackaged to run by themselves.


----------



## Zenith94 (Dec 18, 2008)

Yea but when I put in the CD-R disk, it just runs it through the Music section thinking its an audio disc with 2 songs, track 1 and track 2, that dont play any music. When I click games it says please insert a game disc.


----------



## Zenith94 (Dec 19, 2008)

I FIGURED OUT THE PROBLEM

Dreamcasts come in 3 types: Revision 0, 1, and 2. If you have revision 0 and 1 (the older kind) you can run backups fine. If you have revision 2, there will be some trouble. Unfornutely, my Dreamcaust is revision 2. Does anyone know about this and how I can run backups? (ie special bootdisk)


----------



## kobykaan (Dec 19, 2008)

ZenithMarth said:
			
		

> I FIGURED OUT THE PROBLEM
> 
> Dreamcasts come in 3 types: Revision 0, 1, and 2. If you have revision 0 and 1 (the older kind) you can run backups fine. If you have revision 2, there will be some trouble. Unfornutely, my Dreamcaust is revision 2. Does anyone know about this and how I can run backups? (ie special bootdisk)




AS ABOVE  use the UTOPIA BOOT DISK!

I also pointed this out in another thread you made


----------



## tbgtbg (Dec 22, 2008)

ZenithMarth said:
			
		

> are you guys retarded
> QUOTE(ZenithMarth @ Dec 17 2008, 05:28 PM) i got no friends



Maybe they got sick of being called retards.

Anyway, if your DC is the type that won't play backups, then you pretty much are outta luck unless you buy another one that will play them. I don't think they will even work with a boot disc.


----------

